# Oblivion crashes on new game and load



## Sorced (May 28, 2010)

I recently installed Oblivion, but it crashes a few second after I start a new game (I can create my character and load the game and then play a few seconds before I get an error message). If I load the autosave, it crashes immediately after the load bar is full. If I stand still it won't crash untill I do something (attack or walk) and if I walk up to the cell door the guy starts talking as the game freezes. I don't know how to fix this and I'd really appreciate some tips.

I'm running on an Intel i7 920 processor with Windows 7 64-bit, XFX Radeon HD 5870 video card and an XFX x58i motherboard. I have installed all the latest drivers for my video card, motherboard and sound card. I have reinstalled the game, but that didn't change anything. I am running Oblivion without any mods, and turning the video settings down to the lowest doesn't help.

Please help! 

Edit: I experimented a bit and found out it crashes immediately on quit game and load game (even if loading a manual save), but not immediately after starting a new game. I hope this information helps.


----------



## preachp (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Sorced,

Does it give you a blue screen? Does it give some knid of error message? Without some type of direction all suggestions will be a shot in the dark. Also do you have the 10.4 ATI driver in? I had some intermittent crashes with the 10.3 but the 10.4 seem to have corrected that problem.


----------



## Sorced (May 28, 2010)

Hello, and thank you for the reply! It does not give a blue screen. The game window goes black and then goes from full screen to windowed mode when the error message pops up.
The error message changes depending on the circumstances, but this is the one I get when starting a new game:


Navn på problemhendelse (name of event):	APPCRASH
Programnavn (program name):	Oblivion.exe
Programversjon (program version):	1.2.0.416
Tidsstempel for program (timestamp for program):	462392c7
Navn på feilmodul (name of errormodule):	StackHash_27c8
Feilmodulversjon (error module version):	0.0.0.0
Tidsstempel for feilmodul (timestamp for error module):	00000000
Unntakskode (exception code):	c0000005
Unntaksforskyvning:	29a97f00
OS-versjon:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
ID for nasjonal innstilling:	1044
Tilleggsinformasjon (additional information) 1:	27c8
Tilleggsinformasjon 2:	27c8ce5af7a07bedf550bd9c573901b3
Tilleggsinformasjon 3:	e56e
Tilleggsinformasjon 4:	e56e9cfaf3cd1084b6b4c016d12ce64c

I have the 10.5 Cataclyst Control Center, just updated from 10.3 but without luck.


----------



## Proximity (Jun 1, 2009)

Do you have any mods installed?


----------



## Sorced (May 28, 2010)

No, none at the moment. I tried Oldblivion, but it didn't work and I removed it now.


----------



## Proximity (Jun 1, 2009)

What version do you have installed? Have you tried patching?


----------



## Sorced (May 28, 2010)

The latest, version 1.2. Is it pointless to patch when I have the latest version installed?


----------



## Proximity (Jun 1, 2009)

I would assume it would be pointless 

Did you have Oblivion installed on your computer in the past? If you did make sure you got rid of all the previous files. (My Documents, etc). I also read that people have had issues with having two monitors. So if you have two, try disabling one.


----------



## Sorced (May 28, 2010)

No, I haven't, but I will try to delete all my Oblivion files and install it again. I only use one monitor, so that shouldn't be a problem.

It seems to crash only after something happens (attack, prisoner in other cell starts talking) and on every load and quit.


----------



## Proximity (Jun 1, 2009)

I was just browsing a tech forum for oblivion. This is copied straight from there.



> *4.3 Random Crashes To Desktop (CTDs)*
> 
> This is probably the biggest issue of the game, and can be caused by numerous things.
> First, make sure any of unofficial mods aren't causing this. For this, see 6.2 Conflicting/malfunctioning unofficial mods.
> ...


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

You have checked you can run the game here >

The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion

http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri


----------



## Proximity (Jun 1, 2009)

He posted his specs, he can definitely run the game.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Just checking


----------



## Sorced (May 28, 2010)

Hello again  
The problem is fixed! Oblivion runs fine now. Thank you very much for your help, Proximity!

I scanned and defragmented the disk before I reinstalled - that didn't do anything. I then disabled all codecs but that didn't solve the problem either. The last thing I did was to do a clean boot, and now Oblivion runs on max graphics without any crashes at all!  So now I just have to clean boot to play until I can be arsed to figure out which program interferes with Oblivion on normal boot.

Thank you very much everyone!


----------



## Proximity (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm glad it's fixed! Have fun


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

please mark solved using thread tools


----------



## xivics (May 22, 2010)

I love oldblivion, but you do have to patch it


----------



## gesaugen (Jun 19, 2010)

I've expirienced same chrases with Oblivion vanilla + SI + KotN exp. The problem was in KotN exp. - a "kinghts.esp" was the one to blame and when I've deactivated it with oblivion mod manager, crashes stopped...


----------

